# 1040 fed ex address



## fsb025 (Apr 7, 2015)

I need to file 5 years of 1040 using quiet disclosure. What is the address if i need to send them thru fed ex

thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're back filing, I wouldn't bother with Fed Ex. There's not really a deadline for that.

But from the IRS website:
Submission Processing Center Street Addresses for Private Delivery Service (PDS)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

